# PNP or Express Entry



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Evryone, 

I am qualifying for PNP (69/100) and Express entry with CRS score of 462. My question for which should I go for. Which of them has less processing times. I am applying under NOC code 1111


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Anyone kind enough to answer my query please??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Express Entry is the federal program that you need to apply to in order to be considered for immigration to Canada.

You _cannot_ be considered to come to Canada without it.

PNP is a provincially based program and each program is province specific; the provinces _do *not*_ have any influence over who will and who will not be offered an ITA to come to Canada, as that is decided by the federal Express Entry program. PNP is _not_ a prerequisite in order to be considered for immigration to Canada.

You _can_ be considered to come to Canada without it.


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi can anyone tell me about the AINP minimum requirement and what is thevsliginle critetia.


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

I mean eligible criteria


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Can anybody out here tell me the minimum requirement for AINP.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> Can anybody out here tell me the minimum requirement for AINP.


What does the AINP website say?

Since they are the ones who will adjudicate your application, it would stand to reason that they would have the correct information for prospective applicants and that information (directly from the website) can be considered to be correct and up to date whilst information gained from unverified, anonymous sources on a third party website with no links to AINP should be taken with a grain of salt and checked against official guidance... after all, you have no recourse against anyone if the information you gain from other than official websites proves to be incorrect and you end up having a failed application or costing you money.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> Can anybody out here tell me the minimum requirement for AINP.



Did you even try checking the info yourself? It is readily available.


----------

